# Acer Aspire 5100 - Kaltstartproblem - Grafik



## highspeedpingu (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass der Laptop beim Einschalten kein Bild zeigt.
Das komische ist aber, dass die Hintergrundbeleuchtung an ist - nur eben kein Bild!
Er fährt auch ansonsten normal hoch (man hört die Startsounds etc.)
Wenn man ihn dann ausschaltet und nochmal anmacht funktioniert alles normal und man kann den ganzen Tag
ohne Grafikfehler damit arbeiten. An manchen Tagen tritt dieser Fehler nicht auf...

Wenn´s  der Inverter wäre, dürfte doch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht an sein - oder?



> Edit: Den Inverter habe ich schon ausgeschlossen, das Display geht ja immer an...


Und beim Grafikchip müsste man doch im Betrieb (insbesondere wenn er warm wird) Fehler erkennen?


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5100 Startproblem - Grafik oder Displayinverter?*

...keiner ´ne Idee?


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5100 Startproblem - Grafik oder Displayinverter?*

Es hat sich jetzt als "Kaltstartproblem" entpuppt...
Morgens, beim ersten Start erscheinen jetzt viele bunte Streifen und manchmal ein gekacheltes Bild.
Nach ein paar Sekunden lösen sich die Streifen auf und das Bild ist ganz normal.
Dann kann man den ganzen Tag damit fehlerfrei arbeiten.


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5100 Startproblem - Grafik oder Displayinverter?*

Soll ich einfach abwarten bis er "stirbt" ?
Ich überlege ob ich den Grafikchip tausche...
Ich werde mal diesen Monolog noch ein paar Tage weiterführen... vielleicht komme ich ja selbst auf die Lösung


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5100 Startproblem - Grafik oder Displayinverter?*

Heute früh wieder das gleiche...
Erst ein gekacheltes Bild, dann die Streifen (nur Streifen) die sich dann innerhalb von ca. 20 Sekunden
auflösen, bis das Bild normal wird.
Dann den ganzen Tag keine Probleme mehr.
Morgen werde ich mal reinschauen, vielleicht ist ja auf dem Board was zu sehen...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, da hat sich der Screen nach ein paar Wochen verabschiedet. Könnte aber von ner kalten Lötstelle am LCD-plug kommen, oder einen Defekt der Grafikkarte bedeuten.


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den Läppi jetzt mal geöffnet. Ausser der Feststellung, dass man ohne den ganzen Apparat in Einzelteile zu zerlegen, nicht rankommt und der Tatsache, dass er innen Blitzsauber (wie neu) ist, war nichts zu erkennen.
Keine defekten Kondensatoren, Schmorflecken, lose Teile / Schrauben etc.
Der Grafikchip sitzt bombenfest und der Kupferkühlstab ist auch da wo er sein soll...

Ich werde wohl doch einfach abwarten müssen was kommt


----------



## taks (24. Dezember 2012)

Hast du mal kontrolliert ob das Verbindungskabel (Flachkabel) zum Display fest sitzt oder vllt. einen wackelkontakt hat?


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. Dezember 2012)

Alles fest, auch wenn man den Laptop bewegt und am Display herumwackelt.
Wie gesagt, die Grafikfehler treten nur die ersten 20 Sekunden am Morgen auf.
Wenn er mal an war geht es den ganzenTag problemlos


----------



## highspeedpingu (25. Dezember 2012)

Ist wohl wie bei Schrödingers Katze... seit ich reingeschaut habe ist alles o.k.
Kein Fehler mehr...


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. Dezember 2012)

Zu früh gefreut, nach einem Tag Pause ist der Fehler wieder da


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5100 - Kaltstartproblem - Grafik [Update]*

Update: Nachdem ich den Laptop vor 2 Wochen mit Druckluft durchgepustet habe,(obwohl er sauber war)
ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten...


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. Mai 2013)

Update: Bis heute läuft er fehlerfrei...


----------

